# Handel - HIP of oboe concertos



## Rabbit (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm looking for a good recording of HIP performances of Handels oboe concertos HWV 301, 302a and 287. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been happy with Trevor Pinnock. But I do also like what I've heard from Sarah Francis with the London Harpsichord Ensemble. They unfortunately are on modern instruments but play HIP-informed. You can listen to sound clips on PrestoClassical to see if it floats your boat.


----------



## Rabbit (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you very much for the suggestions. Meanwhile I also found the Marriner version and another from the English Chamber Orchestra, also both on modern instruments. Sarah Francis version is the best and I will probably get the CD. I am a Trevor Pinnock fan, but I dislike David Reichenbergs interpretation. Unfortunately I didn't find another version on period instruments.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Did you search under the name of Bart Schneemann (oboe).
I am not sure, try it.


----------



## Rabbit (Jan 23, 2020)

Yes, found it. Very good, thank you.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a few recordings but none are HIP. The Camden / Girdwood Naxos disc is very nice and I still have Leppard's disc (which is nice enough) . There are some interesting Bolton / St. James Baroque Players / Goodwin recordings over on Spotify. HIP stylee. Paul Goodwin is playing a copy of an English oboe made by Senior in 1700. Just had a quick listen and it may be what you're looking for.


----------



## Rabbit (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you very much. Excellent recording!


----------

